
Show HN: Tiny library for validating US phone numbers - dvt
https://github.com/dvx/fonz.js
======
Thetawaves
It would be better if this referenced the LERG instead of what is effectively
a regex. Then you would know if the number has actually been allocated (and a
whole host of other information).

~~~
dvt
I reference the NANPA area code DB (which is free on their website); LERG
would be nice but that would make it non-free/offline.

~~~
Thetawaves
As somebody with no intention of using this, but solve similar problems on a
daily basis... I would make it an optional feature, for those who have access.

